# The Cloverfield Paradox: Nach Trailer direkt auf Netflix released



## Darkmoon76 (5. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Cloverfield Paradox: Nach Trailer direkt auf Netflix released* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Cloverfield Paradox: Nach Trailer direkt auf Netflix released*


----------



## kurosawa (5. Februar 2018)

Erst der Altered Carbon Knaller, jetzt ein quasi Nachfolger zu Cloverfield Lane...

Netflix, ick mag dir.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

"Altered Carbon" hab ich jetzt auch mal reingeguckt. Den Hauptdarsteller kenne ich schon aus "The Killing". Da war er schon sehr überzeugend und hat sich für größere Taten empfohlen. Ganz blöde formuliert eine Mischung aus "Bladerunner" und "Total Recall", also, ich werd dem mal eine Chance geben.

Neulich hab ich mir die erste Staffel von "Akte X" für 8 Euro gekauft. Das Zeug ist ja total geil! Ich stehe eigentlich gar nicht so auf Esoterik und Mystery, aber Molder und Scully reißen's echt raus. Ich guck jetzt immer abends vorm Zubettgehen das Alien des Tages. Meine Freundin damals war absolut "Akte X"-süchtig, ich hab das irgendwie nie geguckt. Jetzt hole ich das nach ...


----------



## kurosawa (5. Februar 2018)

...hmm hab bisher nur von der Verbindung Bladerunner/ Ghost in the shell gelesen, die ich durchaus passend finde. 
Auf jeden Fall das beste was Cyberpunk fans als (Realfilm-) Serie bisher zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Keine Daueraction mit Dialogen auf RTL 2 Niveau sondern eher etwas für den Hugo-/ Nebula-/ Philip K. Dick Award Kenner.


----------



## stevem (5. Februar 2018)

Also den ersten Film fand ich am besten und wenn nach dem Trailer gehe dann sieht das für mich genauso langweillig wie Cloverfield Lane aus.


Joel Kinnaman gefällt mir auch ganz gut, fand ihn schon in den Filmen RoboCop, Suicide Squad und Run All Night sehr gut.


----------



## kurosawa (5. Februar 2018)

Kinnemann fand ich auch gut, war allerdings nur ein austauschbarer Sleeve. Das Original war aber auch ziemlich überzeugend  


Cloverfield Lane = Langweilig!?

Es gab natürlich wenig Action aber als Kammerspiel...sehr geil!

P.S. 
Soeben gesehen das Gugu Mbatha-Raw aus der genialen Black Mirror Episode San Junipero mitspielt. 
Nicht so beeindruckend wie ihre Episoden-Partnerin Mackenzie Davis aber kongenial.

Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen Daniel Brühl der mir in ' Die kommenden Tage' sehr gut gefallen hat.


and now to something completely P.P.S.
schöne Anspielung auf den Zern Teilchenbeschleuniger.


----------



## Romim (5. Februar 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Also den ersten Film fand ich am besten und wenn nach dem Trailer gehe dann sieht das für mich genauso langweillig wie Cloverfield Lane aus.
> 
> 
> Joel Kinnaman gefällt mir auch ganz gut, fand ihn schon in den Filmen RoboCop, Suicide Squad und Run All Night sehr gut.




Ich habe gerade Cloverfield Paradox geschaut. Du wirst genauso enttäuscht werden wie bei Cloverfield Lane. Ich habe mal wieder auf eine Fortsetzung gehofft und wieder fühle ich mich verarscht. Das ganze wirkt wie ein Film, der schon in der Schublade lag aber ohne Cloverfield im Namen höchstwahrscheinlich keinen Erfolg gehabt hätte. Daher mal eben 2 Minuten Material hinzugefügt und schon hat man einen Cloverfield Film. Cloverfield lane war kein schlechter Film aber wurde vor Release als " Blutsverwandter von Cloverfield betitelt". Selten hat mich ein Kinobesuch so geärgert. Wenigstens war Cloverfield Paradox umsonst.


----------



## stevem (5. Februar 2018)

Romim schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Cloverfield Paradox geschaut. Du wirst genauso enttäuscht werden wie bei Cloverfield Lane. Ich habe mal wieder auf eine Fortsetzung gehofft und wieder fühle ich mich verarscht. Das ganze wirkt wie ein Film, der schon in der Schublade lag aber ohne Cloverfield im Namen höchstwahrscheinlich keinen Erfolg gehabt hätte. Daher mal eben 2 Minuten Material hinzugefügt und schon hat man einen Cloverfield Film. Cloverfield lane war kein schlechter Film aber wurde vor Release als " Blutsverwandter von Cloverfield betitelt". Selten hat mich ein Kinobesuch so geärgert. Wenigstens war Cloverfield Paradox umsonst.



Alles klar, danke für deine Kritik, dann verschwende ich erst gar nicht meine Zeit für den Film.


----------



## Celerex (6. Februar 2018)

kurosawa schrieb:


> Cloverfield Lane = Langweilig!?
> 
> Es gab natürlich wenig Action aber als Kammerspiel...sehr geil!



Ich fand den Film per se auch ziemlich gut, aber nicht im Zusammenhang mit dem ersten Teil. Ich habe mir Cloverfield Lane völlig unvoreingenommen, einige Jahre nach Cloverfield angesehen und nach dem Trailer und Lesen der Rahmenhandlung bin ich tatsächlich überhaupt nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass die beiden Filme in irgendeiner Weise (mit Ausnahme des Namens) zusammenhängen könnten. Daher war das Ende zumindest für mich wirklich sehr überraschend, aber es mochte so ganz überhaupt nicht zum Rest des Films passen. Als ich dann hinterher gelesen hatte, dass der Regisseur den (eigentlich als eigenständig gedachten) Film übernommen hatte und das Ende einfach nur dazugeschustert hat, war für mich alles klar. 

Cloverfield Paradox werde ich auf jeden Fall der Vollständigkeit halber ansehen. Allerdings lassen einige Kritiken bereits ahnen, warum Paramount das Ding an Netflix verscherbelt hat.


----------



## Loosa (6. Februar 2018)

Romim schrieb:


> Das ganze wirkt wie ein Film, der schon in der Schublade lag



Lag er auch. Die Entscheidung "Cloverfield" drüberzustülpen kam erst später.
Mir hat der Film trotzdem gut gefallen. Sci-Fi, Action, Horror, ... fein. Auch die Sprachvielfalt und Daniel Brühl haben mir gefallen. 

Sooo überragend fand ich die Geschichte von Cloverfield jetzt auch nicht, dass ich davon einen echten Nachfolger bräuchte.


----------

